# Trimming nails and beak?



## TortoisesRock! (Jun 16, 2010)

So my tortoise's nails were getting quite long so I decided to trim them with the same clippers I use on my dog's nails (is this ok?) and most nails turned out fine, except for one that must have had quite a long quick! I just cut the end of the quick and there was a little bit of blood-does anybody have any advice so this won't happen again? Also my tortoise's beak is a bit long as well and someone told me to trim that with a human nail clippers, but thats really not working at all. Any help on that q? too? THANKS!


----------



## bettinge (Jun 16, 2010)

I would not trim the rear nails of a tortoise that may be nesting in the near future, as the sharp nails might be useful for digging soil.

I have used nail clippers on the beak with no issues, but my torts were only 4-5 inches SCL. I could see it being an issue on big torts!


----------



## DeanS (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't even like the idea of trimming the beak, muchless the nails...I have enough concret for them to take care of that naturally. On the other hand, I understand that torts underbite or overbite issues may need the occasional beak trimming.


----------



## heyprettyrave (Jun 16, 2010)

so, if i place her food on a rock say, would this keep this particular issue away?


----------



## Missy (Jun 16, 2010)

I use a flat rock and I believe cuttle bone helps to.


----------



## heyprettyrave (Jun 16, 2010)

awesome, because i bought like a ton of those and she adores them


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 16, 2010)

I feed on a slate tile and have some river rocks in the enclosure (next to a wall and away from heat and water). Unless you obtain a tort with a long beak or nails, they should be maintenance-free. Keep in mind tort nails are supposed to be a bit longer than you'd think, if that makes any sense. If you do need to cut some, have someone help you and keep that powder to stop bleeding on hand.


----------



## TortoisesRock! (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone. When we rescued Franklin his beak was long. It doesn't seem to bother him too much now, but it might soon. Also he won't touch cuttlebone.


----------



## Livingstone (Sep 25, 2010)

TortoisesRock! said:


> Thanks everyone. When we rescued Franklin his beak was long. It doesn't seem to bother him too much now, but it might soon. Also he won't touch cuttlebone.



Picture?


----------

